# Land purchase



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If the opportunity arose, would there be say 20 members willing to pledge £5K towards buying i.e.; parcel of land freehold around 1.17 acres in Cornwall with a view over the sea.The land could be used for occasional camping,caravanning, negotiation would be required with the local council, but I would aim for 15 times a year max stay 7 days per visit, to start with.Fresh water is already available, but grey and chemical would have to be done.cost included in quote.
Just a thought.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why Cornwall? Ive seen quite a few places in France for under £10K that would make superb Aires. Would love to set one of those up.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Why Cornwall? Ive seen quite a few places in France for under £10K that would make superb Aires. Would love to set one of those up.


Count me in for France :laugh::wink2:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would also love France as well, but I was considering those that might not be able to venture abroad. Any members residing in France give us a few facts to chew over.


cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Sounds an interesting idea which got me thinking - how are aires kept free of 'travellers' ?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

mgdavid said:


> Sounds an interesting idea which got me thinking - how are aires kept free of 'travellers' ?


Easy Peasy - the French POLIS - get off or we will shoot you


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> Sounds an interesting idea which got me thinking - how are aires kept free of 'travellers' ?


They have been known to take them over but as said the Gendarmes dont mess about.

If I was running one I would put a barrier up and a pay machine. €5 or something like that.

I would just live there. I saw some land the other day for about £13K in France by a river with a wooden Chalet, fishing rights and room on grass for probably 30-40 vans. What a brilliant retirement plan eh?


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I would be interested but would favour England as I feel it has just as much to offer as France if not more,what is wrong with our own country ? I know we do not have as good weather but the scenery is as good as anywhere else in Europe.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The problem with UK is the cost of the land,plus getting planning permission. Over there is much red tape and very long winded as well I am told, but the local mayor would help it along with the right encouragement. The benefits to local commerce of course.:wink2::wink2:
Where was that Barry.

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm no expert on land prices these days but £100,000 sounds like a huge sum to pay for just over an acre of green belt land without outline planning, even if it is overlooking the sea in Cornwall. :surprise:

As for using it for camping................

Any organisation with a camping exemption certificate (such as the MHF Rally Group) could legally use it without any planning permission but only for a maximum of 5 days consecutively. Any longer and you would either need planning permission and a local authority license (very unlikely) or permission for each period of use in excess of 5 days from the local authority (also unlikely on a regular basis in somewhere like Cornwall). You could use it yourself for camping (or other non-agricultural purposes) for a maximum of 28 days a year.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That price was including the extras we would have to have brought onto the field, such as electric and waste/grey water and of course chemical toilet disposal.


cabby

I would prefer France myself so that makes three of us, well 2 really cos barryd would be the caretaker.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> cabby
> 
> I would prefer France myself so that makes three of us, well 2 really cos barryd would be the caretaker.:grin2::grin2:


He's Greece with constant hand outs :wink2:whilst living the high life in his deck chair.

tony


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

So your OP for buying in England is Cornwall but in France.?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> That price was including the extras we would have to have brought onto the field, such as electric and waste/grey water and of course chemical toilet disposal.


It's many years since I was involved in planning for recreational use on green belt land but I'm reasonably certain that you would need planning permission for any installation of a septic tank, cesspit, containment vessel or other waste disposal facility because of the need to protect any ground water course from contamination. The local authority would need to consult the water authority before allowing any non-mains based waste disposal facility.

Apologies for being negative but better to be aware of the possible pitfalls before you get too involved.:serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> The problem with UK is the cost of the land,plus getting planning permission. Over there is much red tape and very long winded as well I am told, but the local mayor would help it along with the right encouragement. The benefits to local commerce of course.:wink2::wink2:
> *Where was that Barry.*
> 
> cabby


Might have been this place. http://www.rightmove.co.uk/overseas-property/property-50801453.html

There isnt a chalet but hard standing space to erect one or put a static on. It was posted on my French park home thread a few months ago. http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/143130-buying-park-home-france.html

Would make a cracking Aire I think. Bet there are loads of similar offerings in France.

You can find all manor of properties and land on here http://www.leboncoin.fr/

It would have to be France for me. There is just no competition with the UK as far as I am concerned. Europes playground and so diverse.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A14GAS said:


> So your OP for buying in England is Cornwall but in France.?


Thought I covered that when I said I was considering those who could not travel abroad when talking about Cornwall or anywhere else in the UK.Scotland would be difficult for some as well.

France could be a better bet as more land and cheaper.Providing we could agree on where.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thought I covered that when I said I was considering those who could not travel abroad when talking about Cornwall or anywhere else in the UK.Scotland would be difficult for some as well.
> 
> France could be a better bet as more land and cheaper.Providing we could agree on where.
> 
> cabby


France is probably easier and cheaper to get to than Cornwall Cabby. That bit of land I linked to is near Le Mans.

Get Raynipper onto it. I am sure he has linked to similar in Normandy.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

For that kind of money you could get an enormous property in Bulgaria and fly out, take it on a revolving let between the owners so you don't get stuck with the same weeks every year.

Even ski'ing in the winter, you could buy a collective cheap car to run about in whilst there.....

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The idea to start with was a parcel of land that we could put motorhomes on, almost a campsite.That the cost could be shared amongst us. No week sharing/time share, enough room for the members who put up the money. 


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> The idea to start with was a parcel of land that we could put motorhomes on, almost a campsite.That the cost could be shared amongst us. No week sharing/time share, enough room for the members who put up the money.
> 
> cabby


I dont see the point really unless your going to make some money out of it. Too many rules and regs for that in the UK I reckon. The 5 van exemption is great for us to use but ive seen CL sites that are 2 or 3 acres where in France they would fit 100 vans not 5. €5 a night. Could be a nice little earner but not it the UK I dont think.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There are literally hundreds of plots all over France of a good size and price, I especially like the ones with a lake, which Rayreroc could idle his twilight years away dangling his worm into the water whilst collecting the occasional Euro or two. :laugh:


tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to remember this idea being 'aired' before. Nothing came of it of course.

France would be far cheaper and easier to set up. But there again France is not short of air's and places to stop.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Ray, but if we owned it we could control who uses it.Most of course would be welcome, at a nominal charge of course.:grin2::grin2:
An aide would be no use as the rules only allow one to stop for 48 hrs I think.

cabby


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Yes Ray, but if we owned it we could control who uses it.Most of course would be welcome, at a nominal charge of course.:grin2::grin2:
> An aide would be no use as the rules only allow one to stop for 48 hrs I think.
> 
> cabby


Presume you meant aire not aide.
So far as I know the 48 Hr. thing is to do with French law allowing public owned land being useable to anyone for 48 Hr. after that the Gendarmes can evict without any other intervention.
Some municipal aires do have the 48Hr rule (I'm on one at the moment) but I'd say from my experience most have no time limit, especially the ones that charge (to stay rather than for services).

.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks for your input Eurojohn I am sure it will be an aid to our progression towards not having an Aire ,this auto correction/suggestion is driving me mad.>> but rather a privately owned campsite in progress.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I reckon it would be good to have a few private Aires where there is no limit to the number of vans (within reason). The Aire (which turned out not to have planning permission) at Ambleside was well used and appreciated. I am guessing you would need planning permission perhaps and probably insurance.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Still thinking UK then barryd, the general feeling is we would be better off looking in France.
Should we have two threads one for France and one for UK.

cabby

Maybe we should just go looking for a run down campsite.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We knew of two people who bought a lovely plot of land in France. It had a small stream and was a manageable size. They tried for ages to get permission to do something with it but the Mairie was adamant that they weren't allowed to do anything, not even a wooden chalet! Now they can't sell it.
So make sure you have the Mairie totally onside before committing to anything.
Lala


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Isn't this what Gypsies do, buy a plot if land and use it to put caravans and the such on, that's when the n.i.m.b.y's come into play.


Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I got one...!!!
Had a 'fiver' in last night.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I got one...!!!
> Had a 'fiver' in last night.
> 
> Ray.


Everyone to your place then! Free wine, beer and cheese I hear.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

May I also ask, who would own it, would it be set up as business, who would make the decisions concerning development and how would the finance be organised (an escrow a/c or similar)? Even if it was just a hobby, the Title for the plot of land would need to be registered to either an individual, a business or a collective. Having said that, it does sound an interesting idea.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Barry, Fruitcakes could lease Teddy into the collective to keep the grass down. 

£99.99 per season +vat. Ideal revenue stream !

And you clear up the shxt.....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Poulbot said:


> May I also ask, who would own it, would it be set up as business, who would make the decisions concerning development and how would the finance be organised (an escrow a/c or similar)? Even if it was just a hobby, the Title for the plot of land would need to be registered to either an individual, a business or a collective. Having said that, it does sound an interesting idea.


Some kind of company/group after speaking to a French specialist 
lawyer.............shouldn't be too onerous, just a different scenario to English

The main problem is ............where ? ie which area.

tony:smile2:


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I would prefer south of the Loire. West coast or south coast areas would be my preference, though not necessarily within sight of the sea.
I have to agree that 'The French idea' is probably better than 'The Cornish idea', though the legal aspects are going to be a little more complicated.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Barry, Fruitcakes could lease Teddy into the collective to keep the grass down.
> 
> £99.99 per season +vat. Ideal revenue stream !
> 
> And you clear up the shxt.....


Sounds a good idea! £99.99 per season though? Too cheap, per week maybe.

Teddy for those who dont know is an actual real Donkey Adopted by Motorhome Fruitcakes from the Donkey Sanctuary in Sidmouth from the proceeds of the sale of Motorhome Fruitcakes window stickers. Im not cleaning up his sh!t by the way.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What donkey

What stickers

I want one

I love donkeys

We had one Saul, he came with us into the old city of Jerusalem and carried our shopping

In between he was a donkey from hell, I bottle fed him from a tiny tot

He ripped my washing off the line, kicked the kitchen door to get in for milk long after he was weaned, threw the kids when they tried to ride him and was generally disagreeable

A bit like shadow come to think of it

Still I have a soft spot for donkeys

And long haired german shepherds

Sandra


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

cabby said:


> If the opportunity arose, would there be say 20 members willing to pledge £5K towards buying i.e.; parcel of land freehold around 1.17 acres in Cornwall with a view over the sea.The land could be used for occasional camping,caravanning, negotiation would be required with the local council, but I would aim for 15 times a year max stay 7 days per visit, to start with.Fresh water is already available, but grey and chemical would have to be done.cost included in quote.
> Just a thought.
> 
> cabby


So you can gauge, I'm interested in the idea in principle. UK or France


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> What donkey
> 
> What stickers
> 
> ...


I had these printed in static cling vinyl for a bit of fun. A fiver each and with the profits we adopted a Donkey called Teddy for a year from the Donkey Sanctuary. 

There is a long running thread all about it on Fruitcakes. I have a few left.

http://motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net/thread/5901/motorhome-fruitcakes-windows-stickers


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.frenchestateagents.com/f...or-sale-in-fontanieres-creuse-limousin-france

tony:nerd:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

http://www.leboncoin.fr/ seems to be one of the top sites in France for just about everything including land.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would a run down campsite be a better alternative, or should we only consider our first idea.

cabby

Only 4 members have shown interest so far.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I may well be interested Cabby but my life plans are about as uncertain as an uncertain thing can be at the moment. A small motorhome campsite / aire sounds interesting. I would love to run something like that. Probably getting into serious money then though. I remember the little site up the hill at Escalles just south of Calais. Think it was about €10. Looked like an easy life to me. Just take the money, zip around on a tractor mower now and again and thats it. 

For me it would need to be something simple. You dont want a proper campsite with loos, showers, pools etc. Just a pleasant easy to manage motorhome Aire / site I reckon. I like the one on the Farm at Lathuile in Annecy as well. €8 plus €2 if you want ehu, water and waste included.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Right, now I know how much to charge you Barry when and if you ever find us.

Ray.
p.s. this looks a gift but only for leisure use.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/ventes_immobilieres/824741432.htm?ca=4_s


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All this cheap land in France seems very tempting but it all comes down to what you are allowed to do with it. A while ago I looked at getting some land and putting a static or a Chalet on it and living in it six months of the year and it was all a bit vague what you could and could not do and a lot of it comes down to the local Marie I reckon.

It would all need to be totally legal and above board. You could wing it for a while or get a nod from an official but without proper legal usage rights who is to say what might happen in the future. I think you would need one of our expats with an ear to the ground locally who also speaks good French.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Virtually every property that has water and electric on it can be used for anything.
Without these utilities it's usually only for part time leisure activities.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok, now we know that we need land with water and electric laid on, we need to know what size plot we need as a private aire.
Then we will need to decide where.:grin2::grin2:Not a lot to ask really.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This sounds like the title of an Everly brothers song, but they do come true and I am interested to know if this one does. 
Keep at it. :smile2:
Jan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Input indeed, anything you or anyone can throw at this would be welcome.:grin2:

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Property beside any river would have far more stringent fosse regulations and might be liable to flooding.
The campground across the river from Bergerac regularly floods in winter.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Spoilt for choice:

http://www.frenchpropertylinks.com/...=&rr=&adverttype=forsale&pricerange=&feature2=

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As you say spoilt for choice,:grin2::grin2: It all depends how many of us and how much will go into the kitty.:wink2::wink2: But looking at those prices It will not be the UK.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like the one with the two Chalets and two caravan pitches with EHU. You could just open that as a massive Aire, put a swimming pool in, €8 a night. Its in the middle of nowhere though, Bet you could get it for £50K.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd love to contribute

But I don't drive the van

And everything remains so uncertain

Although please God we may have time

If enough the kids will then inherit the van

Although only three of them drive it

So three will think it unfair

Such is life
Unfair wink

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> I like the one with the two Chalets and two caravan pitches with EHU. You could just open that as a massive Aire, put a swimming pool in, €8 a night. Its in the middle of nowhere though, Bet you could get it for £50K.


Wotcha meen, put a pool in,...........it's got one , in photo No2

tony


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

It's an interesting idea. I like it.

Let me try and throw loads of spanners in the works and see how well they can be managed.

*1. Rubbish collection*
Will there be facilities to dispose of rubbish? How much would this cost per annum?

*1a. Rubbish*
A van stops overnight and leaves their rubbish bags on the ground. Who deals with this?

*2. Grey waste*
Will there be facilities to dispose of grey waste? How much would this cost per annum?

*2a. Grey Waste*
How to avoid grey waste being dumped on the ground?

*3. Black waste*
Will there be facilities to dispose of black waste? how much would this cost per annum?

*3a. Black Waste*
How to avoid black waste being dumped on the ground?

*4. Illegal encroachment*
How to stop illegal occupation of the site?

*5. Payment*
How do casual visitors pay? Do you accept casual visitors or by membership only?

*5a. Site security*
How to stop casual visitors staying on site?

*6. Site payment*
How do visitors pay for their stay? Paypal/credit/debit card in advance? Other?

*7. Business rates/council tax, similar?*
What's the rateable value of the land? What usage does it fall under?

*8. Site management*
The site will need general maintenance (grass cutting, cleaning, rubbish removal, etc..)
Who is in charge of managing the site? What is that cost per annum?

I think the easiest way to upset the locals (whichever country!) will be to have a site unmanaged and unattended for long periods with the potential for rubbish and black and grey waste to be dumped on the ground. And for the site to be turned into some sort of dumping ground. This will annoy the locals. No matter what benefits the MH'ers bring, the waste issues will outweigh any benefits to the locals.

So how do you control these issues from afar with minimum outlay?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The best way to deal with maintenance of the site, e.g.; cutting grass, rubbish collection etc, would be to employ a local French man.
As to overnights, it will be a private aire to members only.No booking allowed, as with all aires one takes ones chance of getting on. 
As to payments, well there would be a yearly membership on top of the original ownership cost to cover the items you have mentioned.
If there was any abuse of the aire then membership would be rescinded and if needs be ownership fee repaid,another member sought.
Oh yes, pay the French man for any shotgun cartridges he has to use.
I think that should cover all the a questions.

cabby

I also think that the air would be used all year round, but not by the same people, some like the winter season and others like myself prefer the spring or autumn and some like the heat of summer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Wotcha meen, put a pool in,...........it's got one , in photo No2
> 
> tony


Yeah it looks like an over sized paddling pool to me, most of the members on here will break their necks getting in it!

Nah, decent pool, Jaccuzi. Ooooh! and an outside cocktail bar with a thatched roof and a stage so I can do some gigs.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear, we had better work out who decides the membership.Not sure if a thatched roof is at all suitable.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

The running costs of this venture seem to be increasing daily!
Swimming pool........maintenance man.......waste management.......membership administration.........WiFi.........liability insurance.......sweeteners for the local government officials....etc
I assume membership fee will be set at a rate to appeal to the Chelsea Tractor brigade rather than the Chavs??!!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Everly brothers has changed for Frank Sinartra.
Try to keep it realistic if your serious, too many red herrings being thrown in.






Jan


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

cabby said:


> The best way to deal with maintenance of the site, e.g.; cutting grass, rubbish collection etc, would be to employ a local French man.
> As to overnights, it will be a private aire to members only.No booking allowed, as with all aires one takes ones chance of getting on.
> As to payments, well there would be a yearly membership on top of the original ownership cost to cover the items you have mentioned.
> If there was any abuse of the aire then membership would be rescinded and if needs be ownership fee repaid,another member sought.
> ...


*1. Private Aire*
Would a gate or fence have to be erected to keep others off the aire?

*2. Abuse of Aire*
Unless the site is secure or monitored 24 hours it would be very difficult to accuse someone of tipping waste -

*2a How to monitor members?*
So how will members behaviour be monitored?

*3. Private site booking*
It's probably worth having some form of booking system online for members. If the calendar is full for a given date, it will save other members wasting their time travelling to the site when its already full. It could also work if members want to meet up - they can check the calender book together.

I know the more questions I ask, it's starting to sound more and more like a horrible CCC site with a million rules and signs everywhere. This isn't what I mean at all. The idea of having a little site somewhere owned by the members is really appealing. But I can see plenty of tiny niggles and issues that need ironing out to make it work long term.

I remember going to see my folks when they were staying on that piece of land next to Scallops in Javea. A van pulled up and took out a few black bin bags full of rubbish, he put them under the van. At the end of the day, he pulled off and the bags were shredded and rubbish was strewn everywhere. Obviously, the culprit had gone but who clears up the mess? Was it an accident? Did he forget he put his bags under the van? Was it deliberate? Who knows!

My wife's parents have a villa in Javea and I can tell you the locals really don't like motorhomers very much at all - They dump rubbish. They pour their black waste in storm drains. They leave their taps open and pour grey waste on the ground....etc etc etc Obviously, this isn't how everyone behaves, but it shows how a small minority affects the majority. 'The extra income brought to the town is not worth the problems that come with it' seemed to be the general consensus.

*Another thread raising the same issues* - http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/149266-perceptions.html

This argument raised its ugly head at my wedding in Javea between locals and my folks!

Without adequate control, the site will become a nuisance to the locals and they will raise complaints to the council.

You can't presume everyone will be a good MH'er.

Plan for the worst, hope for the best.

I believe the idea is feasible. It needs lots of fine tuning but the idea is sound.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My hair turned a little bit more grey when you mentioned CC.&CCC sites.
Obviously there will be many items that will need looking into, but the first order of the day surely is to see how many members would be prepared to front up the money ( I suggested £5k)and then find a site that comes within the funds raised.
Then the more formal needs will start.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> My hair turned a little bit more grey when you mentioned CC.&CCC sites.
> Obviously there will be many items that will need looking into, but the first order of the day surely is to see how many members would be prepared to front up the money ( I suggested £5k)and then find a site that comes within the funds raised.
> Then the more formal needs will start.
> 
> cabby


More important is...............LOCATION agreement:smile2:

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess Normandy is out then.???
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

Ray.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

cabby said:


> My hair turned a little bit more grey when you mentioned CC.&CCC sites.
> Obviously there will be many items that will need looking into, but the first order of the day surely is to see how many members would be prepared to front up the money ( I suggested £5k)and then find a site that comes within the funds raised.
> Then the more formal needs will start.
> 
> cabby


I disagree strongly with that.

You cannot expect people to offer funds for a project unless there is a very clear idea with the details established.

*Example -* 
Hello, I'd like 100k funding for a beach bar in the wilds of Scotland. Any takers?

The questions would be many fold.
1. Footfall
2. Local planning
3. Rateable value
4. Running costs
5. Planning approval (established or in principle)
6. Profit and loss
6. etc etc etc etc etc...

The details need to be established and laid down before anyone will seriously think about investing in a venture.

The idea itself is sound.

The details need to hammered out into a format that others will see is viable long term and those managing the project have looked at very carefully and have come up with viable solutions to any problems and costings.

What I see right now is a germ of an idea. It has legs but is has no substance at the moment. This isn't a bad thing. It's a work in progress.

I've watched this thread but didn't add my name. I like the 'idea' but I need to see how it will be managed successfully. Nobody has shown me a clear vision as yet.

I'm guessing I'm not alone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

To be honest

I could chuck in five K

But I am not sure I could ever get there

So for those of us who contribut

Woud there be a return?.

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> To be honest
> 
> I could chuck in five K
> 
> ...


You get to see photos of me swanning around in the pool which I will post for you everyday.

Got to be worth £5K!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh baby

I wish
But even I have a hard finanxial core

How do youthink I have the odd 5 th

To chuck in

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here he is Sandra...............................
http://www.funnypica.com/top-65-mos...at-people-funny-fat-people-012-funnypica-com/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

DD it is still in idea mode, no one has asked for money, merely if the idea has legs what amount could we raise to enable us to see what would be available.
The horse has to be at the front of the cart, no matter what a committee would like to think.
Then we can move forward in deciding if we would form a company or an association or other.
We cannot decide where either until we have a clear idea again on the fines available, plus what is to be found.

cabby
ps. so far there are 5 of us.£25k.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think this was about as far as we got last time.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That sounds about right Ray.

cabby


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I can see a few problems along the way but nothing insurmountable.
In my opinion, getting 20 people to agree to a business plan is very difficult. A much smaller group of max 8 people would be more practical, but of course the individual financial risk would increase.
There would need to be a business plan which could be agreed by all and a legal document produced to tie in the interested parties.
Once that was all taken care of then it's just a matter of getting the location operational.
Between 8 people there should be a reasonable selection of skills and then a hands on approach to get the project running.
Financially the project needs to be self funding once it's up and running, so operating at a loss would be a concern.
If it was making a profit over a period of time then the original investors might be able to get some of their investment back.
Lots of minor hurdles to overcome, but lots of people have set up successful businesses, so this can't be any more difficult........can it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One would have thought so, but maybe I am pushing when no one is really interested. I have thought of all the items that will have to be covered, but thought that the first and main concern is if there are say 10 members interested enough to invest £5k.
Then we can set the ball rolling in ernest and discuss the business side etc.

cabby
you may PM me if interested to see what numbers we get, but of course that will not be an obligation to pay.t


----------



## ciderdaze2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Cabby, Great idea, How about each member buys there own bit of land to be in the club that way members could join and leave as they wished,no need for contracts etc and members who already have land could join, theres nothing stoping 2 or 3 getting together to buy another bit of land, keep it simple,You could all keep in touch though a Facebook page, Where shall i send my 5 grand , Love the idea . D C


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ciderdaze2 said:


> Hi Cabby, Great idea, How about each member buys there own bit of land to be in the club that way members could join and leave as they wished,no need for contracts etc and members who already have land could join, theres nothing stoping 2 or 3 getting together to buy another bit of land, keep it simple,You could all keep in touch though a Facebook page, *Where shall i send my 5 grand , Love the idea .* D C


Welcome to the forum. No need to bother Cabby anymore with this, Im in charge now. Ill send you my Paypal details.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

be very careful, a lot of you my not remember about 25 years ago this was done, every one lost there money except for the one who set it up it was one very expensive con kenny


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Spain's "ghost airport" - that cost hundreds of millions of euros to build and which became a notorious symbol of the excess of the country's bonanza years has been sold to a group of British and Asian investors for just €10,000 (£7,000).

Ciudad Real airport airport, in the central Castilla-La Mancha region, has been closed since 2012, despite opening only four years prior to closure.

The regional authorities raised an estimated €1billion in private investment to build it. They had hoped it would draw millions of visitors each year to Ciudad Real and the surrounding area, which is known as the home of Miguel de Cervantes’s fictional knight Don Quixote.

But the airport itself soon became seen as a quixotic venture, drawing just 33,000 travellers in 2010.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

cabby said:


> DD it is still in idea mode, no one has asked for money, merely if the idea has legs what amount could we raise to enable us to see what would be available.
> The horse has to be at the front of the cart, no matter what a committee would like to think.
> Then we can move forward in deciding if we would form a company or an association or other.
> We cannot decide where either until we have a clear idea again on the fines available, plus what is to be found.
> ...


Don't know if you counted me in but just incase, still interested in principle, £5-10k fine if it generates a revenue as still working so would only use occasionally. Being honest, at the moment very limited time to spend on research etc but will assist when and where I can if it moves forward. Might have limited access to legal expertise through work but only with regard to setting up a holding company in UK.


----------



## frankia2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

I would assume that there will be (say) 20 shares of 5k each and people that put the funds in would be shareholders and the single shareholding would be 5k. If somebody wanted to invest more it could only be done in 5k units so ie 5k, 10k, 15k etc and the 20 shares would be equal and the deeds would be recorded as such. If somebody wished to get out then there share would be sold, I would suggest that it be offered to people within the group first and then if no takers it goes on the open market . subject to seeing the agreement I'm in


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Having done some business in France recently I can vouch for the fact that it's not an easy to navigate the 'system' ... You need a Frenchman in the syndicate to assist that's for sure ..

But I'm up for it as well .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So

If I contribute

And without Albert I havent a motor home

Who am I sharing with???

Aldra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You can share with me Sandra.


Paul.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

$$$$ bump €€€€


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you mean Gypsy or a fiver as in cash or a 5'ver as in vehicle.

cabby


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Very interested! The concept of aires is something I wish we could get behind in this country and I with local councils would embrace and see the economic potential. However, in this country, I fear that the options would all be on the outskirts of anywhere and it would be hard, if not nigh impossible, to find a location in the heart of a small town, village or community of any interest.

France have got it right and I would be interested, either way! Look forward to any further news &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps we should take a count of how many still interested and are we staying with France. Unless of course there is a bargain to be had in the UK.

cabby


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Still interested (might be a better investment than shares at the moment! - France or UK


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not exactly a big plot and no services but very cheap and in reasonable area.
http://www.frenchpropertylinks.com/frenchpropertyextradetails.asp?property=BB13000E
Not seen it in the flesh but would seem to be a very low cost project should some want to continue at very low exposure cost.

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With no utilities John, you won't get far with any permitted development.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> With no utilities John, you won't get far with any permitted development.
> 
> Ray.


Wasn't thinking along the development lines, just a spot to call your own down South, at low cost.
Even if 2,3,4 or so people got together as small syndicate and use as personal aire loisir.

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK John.
Understand but without water and electric a very limited appeal I would think.

Ray.


----------

